# Manong



## lalo5

*Manog*

Hi this a Filipino world I'd like to know it's meaning.


----------



## DotterKat

Maybe you mean " Manong " which is a term used in reference to older men and has a respectful connotation. I have heard it used frequently when addressing war veterans, for instance. It is used when you don't know the older man's name but want to address him with some respect, for instance.


----------



## Cracker Jack

Among the Ilocanos. Pangasinenses, Bicolanos and Visayans, Manong is an address to an elder brother. It comes from the Spanish word _hermano._  It is somewhat a term of endearment for elder brother.  For an elder sister, it's Manang which originates from _hermana._

However, I really wonder why the Tagalogs use it to address to older men.  Anybody knows how it came to be?  For your purpose, it would say that is is an address of reverence for an older brother.


----------



## pusong_pinoy

That sounds pretty reasonable to me.  The Tagalog term is "kuya" for older brother, used in the same way as you've described "manong".  It's actually pretty common practice in a lot of cultures to address a respected elder with some sort of familial relationship.  Kuya, or in this case manong, is just a cultural way of showing respect.  Personally, I've never heard the word manong being used, but the fact that it has Spanish roots explains a lot.  A lot of words have Tagalog and Spanish forms, and depending on where you are, you may here more of one or the other.  I've noticed that when you step outside of the purer Tagalog provinces (Bulacan, Bataan, etc.) you tend to hear a lot more Spanish vocabulary, even when Tagalog is the language being spoken.


----------

